# Eheim Canister 2213 for a 45G



## joefish691 (Sep 12, 2010)

Will this be good for a 45G tank? It says it works up to 66G. Will this have good flow for a planted tank? How much water flow should I have? Is there a such thing as too much? Then whats the best media to use with it? Thanks for the help
Joe


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

joefish691 said:


> Will this be good for a 45G tank? It says it works up to 66G. Will this have good flow for a planted tank? How much water flow should I have? Is there a such thing as too much? Then whats the best media to use with it? Thanks for the help
> Joe


I prefer to use two 2217 or one 2260...
My rule of thumb the canister water flow must be at least 10 times the aquarium volume.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi joefish691,

+1 for SuperWen

Good water flow helps to mitigate problems with CO2 dispersion and algae. I have 220 GPH (+ UGF) on my 30 gallon, 620 GPH (+ UGF) on my 45 gallon tall. When I set up my 20 gallon it will have 160 GPH (+ UGF).


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

@ seattle: thnx bro 

recently i'm using:
144L -> EHEIM 2217 (1000L/H) + JEBO 825 (1000L/H)
45L -> TOM Canister Filter (500L/H)
12L -> EHEIM 2011 (300L/H)
4L -> RESUN CY20 Canister (200L/H)

Overkill flow rules...!!!!!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry, but I'm going to have to disagree, LOL.

Don't get me wrong, I don't think a 5 to 10 times flow hurts, but I don't think it's necessary in most cases.

I had a 46g with an Eheim 2213 on it for years without any issue. I currently have a 72g with an Eheim 2215. On most glass boxes if the flow is enough to gently sway the leaves on the plants from one end to the other I think that's enough flow. I've never noticed any difference in growth between the plants near the flow and those on the opposite end so that would rule out a nutrient/co2 distribution problem.

Here's a pic of my 46g with an Eheim 2213:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi hOc,

You do great 'scapes and your comments are always valued.

Do you think that the type of 'scape makes a difference on the filtration/flow that should be utilized in the aquarium? For example, in a new 'scape or a 'scape with lower growing plants, can we use a lower GPH than if we have a densely planted tank with taller stem plants?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> ...
> Do you think that the type of 'scape makes a difference on the filtration/flow that should be utilized in the aquarium? For example, in a new 'scape or a 'scape with lower growing plants, can we use a lower GPH than if we have a densely planted tank with taller stem plants?


Thanks.

It's a good question and I think with most variables in each aquarium it has some influence. The flow question has always baffled me. How does a filterless nano work without any constant flow? Small, but wouldn't the same issues be present? When I dose Flourish in my 72g, I put it in under the spraybar on the left and since it's dark it's easy to follow it. Within a few seconds it's from one end to the other and everywhere. How would a plant leaf prevent it's distribution. My 72g has a a 'wall' of java now going to the top and there are no apparent issues. My drop checker is also located on the far end from the spraybar and it's always yellow in the afternoon. I don't buy the algae issue either with low flow, since I've seen algae grow in high flow and low flow areas.


----------



## joefish691 (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks for the replies. I dont think I can afford to get a filter with that high of flow rate. If I get the 2213 and it is not enough I can save up to get another. Or maybe put some pumps inline or something


----------



## joefish691 (Sep 12, 2010)

Well I went with the 2215. I paid $119 with free shipping from thatfishplace.com. It should be here anytime. Should have ordered it before the long weekend. Now all I have to do is get some good plants on order before it gets to cold.


----------

